# Forfeit Block/Block available?



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

Maybe this question was asked and answered already but didn't see it. If I forfeit a block, will the block be available right away? Like if I release a block at 1am per se, will it be available to be picked up by another driver if he checks his app?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

yes it will be available right away to anyone.. i lost a block doing that before so i never did it again.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep,it's confirmed. The shift becomes automatically available in the app once you forfeit the block.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have forfeited a block, then opened the app a minute later and it was available. For about 2 minutes 

So yes.

g


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow.. People are on these blks.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Tonight I was waiting for my packages at distro (3rd of 3 blocks I had picked up earlier in the day). I noticed a driver who was constantly refreshing [her S7 edge] but she did not have home screen that indicated she was waiting for next delivery. I realized she was not in the warehouse for delivery (yet), but merely waiting for a new block to open. After 15-20 min, I watched her get up and sign in to the dirt due. I got pulled away to make a HotWheels delivery so I don't know how long she ended up waiting for her packages, but I suspect it was only 15-20 minutes longer.

I bet she is also an amazingly fast texter.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

gaj said:


> I have forfeited a block, then opened the app a minute later and it was available. For about 2 minutes
> 
> So yes.
> 
> g


This is more or less how drivers "trade" blocks with each other.
Both have to be right there with each other at a very low traffic time of day,
else run the risk of someone else pulling a marco polo. 
Hint: since marco isn't keeping his eyes closed, you don't have to yell polo.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> This is more or less how drivers "trade" blocks with each other.
> Both have to be right there with each other at a very low traffic time of day,
> else run the risk of someone else pulling a marco polo.
> Hint: since marco isn't keeping his eyes closed, you don't have to yell polo.


I like to indulge in a game of Macro Polo every once in awhile


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

you shoulda known better.... here we go


*** MARCO !


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm not sure whether you can pick up your own blocks or not. I tried the other night, I was scheduled 8 hours and I only wanted 4 of those hours. So I forfeited the block late at night thinking I'd pick back up the two I wanted but they never showed! I suppose it's possible someone got all of them that quick, but I am guessing they don't allow you to pick up the blocks you dropped anymore.

On another note, since then it seems I'm in the infamous Amazon "penalty box" as my wsod has gotten so long that the blocks are gone before I can get past it. So although they say that you need 1 hour notice, I have a feeling they may be penalizing for any dropped blocks at all. But who knows, maybe they just didn't like a route I took, it could be anything!


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> I suppose it's possible someone got all of them that quick, but I am guessing they don't allow you to pick up the blocks you dropped anymore.


I think it has to do if they are 10pm blocks or scheduled blocks... Usually prescheduled blocks don't pop back up once forfeited. But 10pm and randomly added blocks picked up during the day will show back up once dumped. Just gotta be quick.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

SomeChick82 said:


> I think it has to do if they are 10pm blocks or scheduled blocks... Usually prescheduled blocks don't pop back up once forfeited. But 10pm and randomly added blocks picked up during the day will show back up once dumped. Just gotta be quick.


Oh interesting. I didn't realize there would be a difference.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> Oh interesting. I didn't realize there would be a difference.


Something about dispatch being able to adjust the number of drivers and they may or may not need the scheduled driver anymore. So a dropped scheduled block may not pop back up, but dispatch can throw it back out there if they need it that day.... just what I've heard, but it makes sense.


----------

